# 2019 needs a new windshield



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

The mobile detail company worker sprayed acid directly on my windshield and etched it up pretty bad. Couldn't even see out of it in the evenings with a little rain (and in Florida there's always a little rain). The owner tried an expensive option to attempt repair on the drivers side for temporary, and it helped some but not enough. They're going to replace the windshield and wipers and I was checking with the dealership on if camera or sensor calibration services are needed after that since I read in an Atlas forum they needed it.

Dealership does not install windshields there, uses independent company for install. For my SEL-P so far parts costs estimates:
5NA-845-011-AJ-NV SOP Windshield (saw there were several types, this is direct for my VIN) $570.77
5NN-955-425-03C Wiper blade $22.70
5NN-955-426-03C Wiper blade $22.70
$656.22 includes tax

Preliminary estimate for the calibration from the parts manager (waiting to get a service manager quote) 5 hours @ $135/hr

So if that's needed, the detail company is looking at maybe a $1500 bill depending on the install cost. Expensive mistake! Hope their insurance helps them with some of it.

Anyone else replace a windshield yet?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Replaced mine earlier this year on an SEL-P after a rock chip spread. Yes you will need calibration performed on the camera and sensors that work in conjunction with the camera. Cost was ~$780 for the calibration. 

You will need OEM glass, do NOT allow them to buy aftermarket glass. It’s needed for the camera. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Night pics are from the same day evening of the acid spray. Others are after the attempt at repair on drivers side only. (Strip and apply coating process he said was >$100 materials)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Replaced mine earlier this year on an SEL-P after a rock chip spread. Yes you will need calibration performed on the camera and sensors that work in conjunction with the camera. Cost was ~$780 for the calibration.
> 
> You will need OEM glass, do NOT allow them to buy aftermarket glass. It’s needed for the camera.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, $780 included the glass, or that was calibration only?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Calibration only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Calibration only
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we had a thread on this several months back. That is such a scam. I'm surprised insurance companies aren't pushing back on that given that the glass itself can be outrageous as well.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> I think we had a thread on this several months back. That is such a scam. I'm surprised insurance companies aren't pushing back on that given that the glass itself can be outrageous as well.


They’re not, even my insurance company said to not get the aftermarket glass. Guess they were seeing issues with some of the aftermarket glass, VW even said don’t get aftermarket (granted they have a stake in it). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'll search again -didn't see one in the Tiguan forums earlier. 

I've read some of the main players in glass replacement also do the calibration (Safelite and Glass Doctor) I'm going to contact them for options (really the detailer should do this since they're paying). Will definitely make sure they will use OEM glass when I price shop. https://www.safelite.com/windshield-camera-recalibration


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> I'll search again -didn't see one in the Tiguan forums earlier.
> 
> I've read some of the main players in glass replacement also do the calibration (Safelite and Glass Doctor) I'm going to contact them for options (really the detailer should do this since they're paying). Will definitely make sure they will use OEM glass when I price shop. https://www.safelite.com/windshield-camera-recalibration


Keep in mind some locations for Safelite don’t have the calibration equipment. I know the one I went to did not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

The 5 hour time to calibrate is a scam! All you need to do is position the car against a pattern board within specific distance. Lets say 20-30 minutes tops for the tech to measure and align everything. Then you connect ODIS software to it and let it do its thing. I say 1 hour is fair, maybe 2 hours if you really take your time. 

Here, this is aftermarket calibration but pretty similar to what VW does with ODIS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3ckVMCDCfs


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t disagree, but if the installer f’s up the equipment then it may take longer (might not be 5 hours still, but good luck telling them as a layman this should only take you an hour or two tops from a YouTube video) and mine was off pretty bad by Safelite. Second issue was something kept failing, so the foreman took a look the following morning and found out the equipment to calibrate one of the parameters had a firmware update. 

You’d think you’d check your calibration regularly for any software or firmware upgrades. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I called Glass Doctor, they don't do calibration and charge $732 for install OEM glass ($580 for I think he said Pilkington brand)
Safelite local shop does have calibration and is $1108 installed OEM and calibrated (includes tax and $10 disposal fee)

Now I've got options for the detailer. 

Thanks for the tips on the calibration DIY.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t disagree, but if the installer f’s up the equipment then it may take longer (might not be 5 hours still, but good luck telling them as a layman this should only take you an hour or two tops from a YouTube video) and mine was off pretty bad by Safelite. Second issue was something kept failing, so the foreman took a look the following morning and found out the equipment to calibrate one of the parameters had a firmware update.
> 
> You’d think you’d check your calibration regularly for any software or firmware upgrades.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree its hard to tell someone that it should take them shorther than it should based on video. But i also remember reading this instruction in the VW factory manual and its definetly not 5 hours! I just dont like when dealers take advantage of these situations, because " you dont know any better".

For $750 you can buy yourself calibration board, factory manual, ripoff ODIS and do you it yourself and still save half the money

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes I agree its hard to tell someone that it should take them shorther than it should based on video. But i also remember reading this instruction in the VW factory manual and its definetly not 5 hours! I just dont like when dealers take advantage of these situations, because " you dont know any better".
> 
> For $750 you can buy yourself calibration board, factory manual, ripoff ODIS and do you it yourself and still save half the money
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Yea if it was out of my pocket I’d care, my insurance even expected it to cost around that much for calibration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes I agree its hard to tell someone that it should take them shorther than it should based on video. But i also remember reading this instruction in the VW factory manual and its definetly not 5 hours! I just dont like when dealers take advantage of these situations, because " you dont know any better".
> 
> For $750 you can buy yourself calibration board, factory manual, ripoff ODIS and do you it yourself and still save half the money....


VW establishes the shop times for jobs, not the dealer.


----------



## scott46ac (Jan 31, 2020)

Had windshield replaced today on my 2019 Atlas SE at Safelite. $790 for glass and calibration. Lifetime warranty.... Except for rocks.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

Been there. Done that.

I had called a local glass shop -and they said they could calibrate - however, when I tried to book an appointment the person on the phone made it VERY clear to me that they recommend the dealer as their gear wasn't as "good".
Absolutely would go with the dealer; OEM glass ... and the dealer alignment. I had my alignment performed - and a week later - a light on the dash; as the work was covered under VW warranty (for using replacement VW OEM parts installed @ a dealer) the realignment work was zero cost. Then.... a week later - an error on the dash again.

Yup. $1700CAD at the time.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

scott46ac said:


> Had windshield replaced today on my 2019 Atlas SE at Safelite. $790 for glass and calibration. Lifetime warranty.... Except for rocks.


Had the windshield on my 2020 replaced due to a rock. Have State Farm and was able to get a OEM windshield replacement covered at no out of pocket cost. Safelite wasn't able to recalibrate but they did an amazing job and didn't need it. Took it to the dealership as my insurance would cover the cost of the recalibration (would be a reimbursement for it) just to be sure and the dealership hooked it up and it came back as not needing a recalibration (cameras were within original spec). Dealership was shocked that Safelite did such a good job that it never went out of calibration when it was replaced. Still have it on file if it does pop up that insurance would cover it still later on.


----------

